# good luck



## ferrad

as in good luck for your exam ?

ferrad


----------



## Dark_Wolf

> Buena suerte.


Siamo nella sezione Italiani 
Comunque noi diciamo "Buona Fortuna" propriamente ma anche "In bocca al lupo" (che è un espressione equivalente ma non è una traduzione letterale)


----------



## victoria luz

ferrad said:
			
		

> as in good luck for your exam ?
> 
> ferrad


 
_Auguri_  or  _Buona Fortuna_ to wish good luck in general
*BUT*
for a weird superstitious belief (whose origin I never managed to retrieve) what said above is considered as "porta-sfiga" (summoning bad luck) if addressed to students who are to take an exam   So, careful with them!

Accepted goodwish formulas for such delicate circumstances are:
_In bocca al lupo (_Reply:_ Crepi,_ or_ Crepi il lupo)_
and the very coarse:
 _In culo alla balena_ (Reply: _Sperando che non cachi_)


----------



## nemosnemos

victoria luz said:
			
		

> _In culo alla balena_ (Reply: _Sperando che non cachi_)


 
This is a very coarse expression


----------



## Aprile15

I need to say "Good luck correcting our finals."  Grazie tutti


----------



## combustion

Maybe:
"Buona fortuna nel correggere i nostri esami"
But I'm not sure!
comb...


----------



## Elisa68

My try:
_Buona fortuna nel correggere i nostri esami_.


Edit: Brava Comb! Parlando di esami, eh?


----------



## Silvia

Visto che si tratta di "finals" e non "exams", direi:

_Buona fortuna con le correzioni degli esami di fine semestre_

Poi, noto che entrambi avete usato "buona fortuna in". In effetti, essendoci un verbo dopo, viene da mettergli una qualche preposizione, ma vi suona naturale la costruzione con "nel"? A me sembra molto più naturale "buona fortuna con" e "buona fortuna per". Mi piacerebbe sapere cosa ne pensano anche gli altri italiani


----------



## Elisa68

Interessante questione.

In genere userei _con_ o _per_, ma proprio perche' segue un verbo (noto che, comunque, tu hai inserito un sostantivo dopo _con_) che indica un'azione che dura nel tempo, _in _(_durante_) non ci sta affatto male (e, per inciso, _in_ e' una preposizione).


----------



## Silvia

Elisa68 said:
			
		

> In genere userei _con_ o _per_


 Infatti, proprio quello che stavo dicendo. "Buona fortuna nel correggere" non è un po' una forzatura per proporre la frase usando il verbo anche in italiano? In effetti io ho usato il sostantivo perché non posso pensare a nessun esempio con un verbo, magari c'è, ma è poco usato...

Buona fortuna per stasera... ho sentito che devi giocare una partita a tennis contro Agassi 

Ho saputo che lunedì cominci alla Microsoft. Sono proprio contenta per te. Buona fortuna coi tuoi nuovi colleghi


----------



## Elisa68

Alcuni esempi presi in prestito da Google:

_Le auguro buona fortuna nel trovare cose molto interessanti. _

_Buona fortuna nel risolvere l’inghippo._

_Vi auguriamo BUONA FORTUNA nel partecipare alla... _

_Mi limito ad augurarvi buona fortuna nel farlo!_


----------



## Silvia

Grazie Elisa, i tuoi esempi confermano che si tratta di una formula poco usata: circa un centinaio, di cui "nel + verbo sostantivato" rappresenta soltanto un'esigua parte, forse arriviamo a 30 esempi in tutto. Contro gli oltre diecimila con "con" e i ventinovemila con "per".


----------



## Elisa68

Silvia qual e' il tuo punto?

Ho premesso che in genere userei _con_ e _per_ ma spesso con il verbo all'infinito_ nel_ mi sembra indispensabile e assolutamente corretto, mentre dai tuoi post si potrebbe pensare che l'uso sia da scoraggiare.

Prendi il 1, 2 e 4 esempio: come fai a costruirli con _per_ o _con_?


----------



## Silvia

Se avessi pensato che non fosse corretto, l'avrei detto. 

La mia era una riflessione sulla naturalezza del "nel + verbo sostantivato". In questo caso specifico, leggendola più volte, mi suonava meno naturale e volevo sapere se era una cosa più o meno fondata.


----------



## combustion

Silvia said:
			
		

> Visto che si tratta di "finals" e non "exams", direi:
> 
> _Buona fortuna con le correzioni degli esami di fine semestre_
> 
> Poi, noto che entrambi avete usato "buona fortuna in". In effetti, essendoci un verbo dopo, viene da mettergli una qualche preposizione, ma vi suona naturale la costruzione con "nel"? A me sembra molto più naturale "buona fortuna con" e "buona fortuna per". Mi piacerebbe sapere cosa ne pensano anche gli altri italiani


 
Io direi che finals puo' essere tradotto come "esami",in quanto i midterm (ossia il corrispondente dei finals a meta' ...) corrisponde piu' ai nostri "compitini"... In ogni caso si parla di cose che non hanno una vera e propria corrispondenza tra le due lingue! E poi in america non esistono i semestri, ma i quarters, ossia i trimestri!
Un'altra cosa... credo che Aprile15 voglia dare un tono ironico, intendendo che gli esami del suo corso saranno "difficili da correggere", per cui e'importante riportare il "nostri" esami ("our"). 
comb...


----------



## lsp

combustion said:
			
		

> Io direi che finals puo' essere tradotto come "esami",in quanto i midterm (ossia il corrispondente dei finals a meta' ...) corrisponde piu' ai nostri "compitini"... In ogni caso si parla di cose che non hanno una vera e propria corrispondenza tra le due lingue! E poi in america non esistono i semestri, ma i quarters, ossia i trimestri!
> comb...


Most colleges and universities use a semester system, less frequent are trimesters. In a semester system, midterms are used to mark the halfway point, which are rarely referred to as quarters. Midterms and finals are specific types of exams. There are exams during the periods as well. Usually we refer to tests in high school and earlier, and begin calling them exams in college.


----------



## combustion

lsp said:
			
		

> Most colleges and universities use a semester system, less frequent are trimesters. In a semester system, midterms are used to mark the halfway point, which are rarely referred to as quarters. Midterms and finals are specific types of exams. There are exams during the periods as well. Usually we refer to tests in high school and earlier, and begin calling them exams in college.


 
Thank you! I was thinking about my University... effectively I know only my situation!


----------



## Leda

Hi my friends! My Italian friend opens a pharmacy and I would like to congratulate him...so I need your help!How would you translate this?? Thanks a lot!!!

" You don´t need it, but: Good luck!. I´m sure the opening will be perfect.
I whish happiness and success for your pharmacy! you are working hard, and this is the best reward..."

P.D: He is from Naples, and feels very happy when "I" write in Neapolitan to him , so If there´s a special way to say this in Neapolitan ,I would be very glad!!..... 

KISSES for eveyone, Enjoy the weekend!!


----------



## combustion

Leda said:
			
		

> Hi my friends! My Italian friend opens a pharmacy and I would like to congratulate him...so I need your help!How would you translate this?? Thanks a lot!!!
> 
> " You don´t need it, but: Good luck!. I´m sure the opening will be perfect.
> I whish happiness and success for your pharmacy! you are working hard, and this is the best reward..."
> 
> P.D: He is from Naples, and feels very happy when "I" write in Neapolitan to him , so If there´s a special way to say this in Neapolitan ,I would be very glad!!.....
> 
> KISSES for eveyone, Enjoy the weekend!!


 
In Italian it becomes:
"Non ne hai bisogno, ma...Buona Fortuna!. Sono sicura che l'inaugurazione sara' perfetta. Ti auguro felicita' e successo per la tua farmacia! Stai lavorando sodo e questa e' la migliore ricompensa..."

Sorry, I'm not Napolitan..
comb...


----------



## Leda

Thanks a lot Combustion! Let´s wait for a Neapolitan and if not, your translation is perfect!!
Nice weekend. kiss. Leda


----------



## moodywop

Leda

Unfortunately my Neapolitan is rudimentary. Valy will probably come up with something better but in the meantime here's my pitiful effort:

_'o saccio ca nun t' serv' ma t'o ddico 'o stess': bona ciorta!_

_i faticat' assaje e t'o si' mmeritat'_

The two middle sentences are too difficult for me


----------



## dylanG3893

Why is Good Luck! translated as 'in mouth at the wolf' in the word reference dictionary? 'In bocca al lupo' ?


----------



## Saoul

Dylan, have a look here


----------



## dylanG3893

That only says the response to the statement.
Does anyone know why it translates so weirdly?


----------



## Saoul

Because that's idiomatic! You cannot translate it.
You knock on wood, we touch iron.

Idiomatic sentences cannot be translated.
In bocca al lupo, is good luck.
Any translation as "in the mouth of the wolf" has no sense whatsoever.


----------



## vitovona

HI everybody,
how could be translated the italian expression ' in bocca al lupo' (in the mouth of the wolf) that means good luck?

have a good day


----------



## Xerinola

Ciao!
Aspetto che questo ti serve!

http://http://www.wordreference.com/iten/in%20bocca%20al%20lupo

http://http://www.wordreference.com/iten/lupo

Saluti!


----------



## You little ripper!

Hi vitovona,

This has been discussed before here.


----------



## vitovona

thanks folk,
it should be 'break a leg'


----------



## Scopa Nuova

Il dizionario WordReference indica "buona sorte = good luck" e anche "in bocca al lupo = good luck". Qual è la differenza fra il due? Ci sono altri modi a dire "good luck"?

Grazie

Scopa Nuova


----------



## Moogey

One is idiomatic  I always thought it was "Buona Fortuna" (probably a 3rd way to say it).

-M


----------



## Scopa Nuova

Moogey said:


> One is idiomatic  I always thought it was "Buona Fortuna" (probably a 3rd way to say it).
> 
> -M


 
I also thought it was "Buona Fortuna" before I looked it up in the WordReference dictionary. 

Thanks for your input

Scopa Nuova


----------



## moodywop

"Buona sorte" is not used (at least not by me) to wish someone good luck but rather as a sort of stock phrase in, for example, "aiutato dalla buona sorte, riuscì a trovare rifugio..." (aided by good(luck), he was able to find shelter...).

The most commonly used wish is "buona fortuna".

"In bocca al lupo" is usually reserved for wishing people good luck before an exam, a test etc. Dictionaries usually translate it as "break a leg". The standard response is "Crepi il lupo!". There is a thread on the possible origin of this phrase.


----------



## Scopa Nuova

I did a little research on the origin of *in bocca al lupo *and found this link here which gave the following explanation (Summarized. Go to site for full explanation) 

The opera singer Tito Gobbi's explanation was that in olden days when men departed late at night for their journey home from drinking in the taverns they were told *in bocca al lupo *(beware of the mouh of the wolf) to which they replied *crepi lupo *(may the wolf drop dead).

The other story is that it relates to the two infants Romulus and Remus (one became the founder of Rome) who were raised by wolves.

Don't know how true these stories are but they're interesting. Anyone have a different story?

Scopa Nuova


----------



## Manueldellora

In Italy good luck can also be -in bocca al lupo- this is because when wolfs carries their puppies with their mouth, they are actually in a safe place protected by their mother.
So wishing someone to be in the mouth of a wolf, means good luck, means be safe


----------

